# What prop?



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

probably too much pitch for the 30 hp to turn req. rpms


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Make sure you have a working tachometer. Start with something as cheap as you can find in about 13p. Look used on CL or eBay. Once you see how it runs with the cheap 13p, you can then start to dial in the exact pitch and configuration you'll want in a better prop.


----------

